# Solved: SOny TV with internet won't connect to network



## lowhand (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I have a new actiontec modem/router, used to have a D-link modem/router and all my devices, computers worked fine. now everything connects except the Sony TV with Sony USB wireless lan adapter. I have read a lot of posts and one here was sort of the same. The problem is I get the 
169.254.72.161 which I understand is what it sets to when it won't connect to the router and get a new Ip address. I haven't been able to manually put the ip in. Also even connecting with the cable direct to the modem/router still doesn't connect.
The member who also had this problem was with his xp win computer. My problem this is with a tv device so I can't release ip or anything. They said his problem was a" be that Winsock2 is corrupted."
I am not sure if the fix would be the same in this case? Would I download this : 
WINSOCK Fix WinALL: http://www.cexx.org/lspfix.htm and run it on my windows7 computer? I'm at a loss because it worked fine on the old D-link, and has never connected to the new actiotec, but all other devices have connected no problem.
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is the TV connecting by wireless or by cable ?

post an ipconfig /all from a working PC

then post back the TV - ip address, dns, gateway etc

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## lowhand (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi, thanks I am connected to the network wirelessly right now. With all devices.
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Phil>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Phil-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-64-5D-CB-51
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-64-5D-CB-50
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::71ef:61d8:bf6a:637a%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.68(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 16, 2011 9:36:49 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 17, 2011 9:36:50 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 318774884
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-25-59-E0-00-26-9E-63-0D-
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
199.185.220.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{C65707AA-D854-4344-9A9B-93D2B5627E04}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2c89:3b97:2e86:2d3a(Pr
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c89:3b97:2e86:2d3a%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Users\Phil>

ip 169.254.72.161
subnet mask 255.255.0.0
is what the tv shows
when I look in the modem/router it shows me the right mac address and what the ip address should be,
but all I get is on the tv.
wireless device OK
local access Failed
internet access failed.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you change the settings on the TV to input a manual IP ?

I would choose an 
IP . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.250
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS ...................... 192.168.1.254


----------



## lowhand (Jan 16, 2011)

yes I can put in manual, I'll try your numbers. I wasn't sure which and always got wrong,
I'll try yours and get back to you, thanks.


----------



## lowhand (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes.... I got a manual conncetion with your #'s
That's great, thankyou for the help..
I guess I don't need to have it go in auto if this
works just fine. 
I was worried I wouldn't be able to use the internet feature
anymore.. The ISP and TV techs just wanted to each say
check with the other, kinda stuck in the middle.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up:


> I guess I don't need to have it go in auto if this
> works just fine.


No - I set the IP quite high so it wont interfere


----------

